# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  Volcano Inferno MTK 1.1.7 Added Security Backup while read fac MTK NAND & MTK EMMC

## mohamed73

**    Added read security files while backup factory MTK EMMC.Added read security files while backup factory MTK NAND.extend wating time of connecting 20 seconds to 40 seconds       * Some Beta Test Reports by our Beloved Friends*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]          *Download Now :* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Download FREE Merapi for ALL VolcanoBox: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] : 
* VOLCANO BOX FULLY ACTIVATED : 129 USD only 
* VOLCANO DONGLE ( Inferno ) : 69 USD only
BUY THE BEST... BE THE BEST *   * INFERNO TOOL 100% FREE for 1 Month for All NON Activated VOLCANO BOX 
MERAPI TOOL 100% free for All VOLCANO BOX ( no time limit )*  *Request from VolcanoTeam...* 
    VolcanoTeam Requesting you to please Recommend INFERNO to all of  your Friends. Talk with those who have VolcanoBox who don't have Merapi  or Who have Merapi Activated Please ask them Just Try to use Inferno and  Feel the Difference. i hope those guys will Enjoy alot.
    Please ask your Friends to USE Inferno.
    All VolcanoBox Users Please try Inferno MTK & Inferno SPD. you will simply love it.   *WE ARE NOT HERE TO TAKE PART. WE ARE HERE TO TAKE OVER*     				__________________
 Best Regards
Faisal_Computer
General Manager
GPGIndustries

----------

